# trolling motor repair?? ft myers/cape coral area- help please.



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

Call minnkota directly and they have a list of qualified people in the s.w. fla. area.

"If you have technical questions about your Minn Kota product, you may also call us at 800-227-6433. You can reach us Monday-Friday between 7:00am and 4:30pm CST (in U.S. and Canada)"

Explain the problem to them and they may help you over the phone,as they helped me resolve my issues.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

that works.

Thanks


----------

